# Ss Mesh Vs Silica Wick



## Riaz (5/11/13)

hi guys, so this has now caught my attention 

i am wanting to now rebuild my own coils, but am a sorta noob (i bought the ready made ones from FT before and still have them at home), but now im seeing that people are using SS mesh

whats the pros and cons using the mesh as opposed to the silica?


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

The big advantage of ss mesh over any other wicking method is that it will last for ages - you want to look for 316L ss mesh - the 316 is food safe and the L is extra low carbon - meaning lower chance of corrosion

The downside to ss mesh is that some people report a metallic taste when they use it, but they have a workaround by putting some hollow ecowool over the ss mesh wick


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

is it a mission to use the mesh?

like to prep it and all that?


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

Maybe the first time, but eventually it becomes quick and easy
to prep:
1. flame it with a torch of some kind - even a cig lighter will do - till it glows red - some people dip it in water - I don't. This is to get a layer of carbon on the mesh, to make it non-conductive - for me, takes about 10 seconds to do
2. Pour a bit of e-liquid on the mesh and light it - this puts a thicker layer of carbon on it.
3. roll it into a wick - this can take a minute or two as you have to get it small enough to fit through the wick hole (like for the RSST)
4. Pour some more e-liquid on it and light again - do this another time to make sure
5. Wrap your wick around it and hook it up to the connectors

First time took about 30 mins, but these days maybe 5 or 10


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

I always use this video to show it - it is a review of the RSST, but he builds a mesh wick & kanthal coil towards the end


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

would you advise me to do this on my protank?


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

Not as a beginner no  - but maybe after you have the technique down then you can get into the more difficult stuff


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

i dont have any RBAs, ive just got one protank and one evod 

and im wanting to be as creative as possible with it LOL

im still kinda saving up to get myself a mech mod- either svd or something in that range.


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

I've not done it myself, but apparently re-coiling a protank with some cotton is a lot easier than with ss mesh

Just a side note - mech mod has no electronics - like the KTS - electronic mod has electronics and usually some sort of display with the ability to alter voltage/wattage etc - like the SVD


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

Derick said:


> I've not done it myself, but apparently re-coiling a protank with some cotton is a lot easier than with ss mesh
> 
> Just a side note - mech mod has no electronics - like the KTS - electronic mod has electronics and usually some sort of display with the ability to alter voltage/wattage etc - like the SVD


 
ahhhh, see im still a noobster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

Riaz said:


> ahhhh, see im still a noobster


 
No worries  Everybody is a noob when they start - that is what these forums are for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (5/11/13)

Riaz said:


> ahhhh, see im still a noobster


Believe me, you will be a pro in no time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Hi guys

This is a bit of an old thread, but what was your verdict on the silica vs mesh?
Did the mesh taste metallic for you?


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This is a bit of an old thread, but what was your verdict on the silica vs mesh?
> Did the mesh taste metallic for you?


Tried a mesh wick in a micro coil some time ago. No metallic taste at all, probably because it was well oxidised. Could not say that it wicked better or worse than a silica wick. Also, for my dull taste buds, no discernible difference in flavour or vapour or throat hit, but for a refined taster, like yourself, there might be. A minority of vapers swear by ss mesh. Some like to wrap it around a thin silica wick.


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Ok thanks, very interesting....


----------



## Riaz (6/1/14)

ive tried using mesh in the steam turbine, made about 3 or 4 different ones and all tasted like metal.


----------



## Zodiac (6/1/14)

Riaz said:


> ive tried using mesh in the steam turbine, made about 3 or 4 different ones and all tasted like metal.


Was the mesh oxidised ?


----------



## Riaz (6/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Was the mesh oxidised ?



yes i did, with a lighter, not a burner

but i made sure i did it properly


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

Riaz said:


> yes i did, with a lighter, not a burner
> 
> but i made sure i did it properly


Did you torch it 3 times with juice? My procedure: Cut mesh, roll, torch/water 3x, juice/torch/water 3x. Install.


----------



## Riaz (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Did you torch it 3 times with juice? My procedure: Cut mesh, roll, torch/water 3x, juice/torch/water 3x. Install.



hi Matthee

no i didnt do that 

i will try again tonight and report back in the morning.

all i did was, cut mesh, burn (made sure i got every part of it), roll, burn again and install


----------



## Zegee (6/1/14)

The torching with juice part is very important from what I understand that creates the carbon layer on mesh

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

Riaz said:


> hi Matthee
> 
> no i didnt do that
> 
> ...


Just checked my procedure again. For the juice burn you need not dip it in water after each burn. Make sure to burn off all the water from your roll, then just drip 3 or 4 drops of your least favourite juice on the roll. Ingnite and let it burn out. Repeat 3 times. Now your roll should be ready for use.


----------

